# OTBS Spring Class of 2011



## Dutch (May 29, 2011)

It's that time of year for Advancement exercises and Graduations and today we have our own Advancement exercise of sorts. Those that are advancing today have diligently studied the art of Smoking. They have show us their mastered skill and have shared their success with us in the form of q-view.  They have helped answer the countless questions that newcomers often ask (questions that they once asked themselves) and made them feel welcome to the greatest Smokin' site on the web.

It is my pleasure to induct these worthy members of SMF into the ranks of Knights and Knightess' of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Please join me in congratulating the folks for the accomplishment- 

Squirrel: OTBS #226

fpnmf: OTBS #227

Raptor700: OTBS #228

Adiochiro3: OTBS #229

rp RibKing: OTBS #230

Smokey Mo: OTBS #231

Biaviian: OTBS #232

Fishwestler: OTBS #233

Venture: OTBS #234

Tom37: OTBS #235


----------



## fpnmf (May 29, 2011)

Aww Geee!!

 I feel all warm and fuzzy!!!!

Thanks and congrats to the other new members!!!

Craig #227  (looks all shiney)


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to all of you. Well deserved.


----------



## flareside92 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats everybody!


----------



## smokey mo (May 29, 2011)

What a way to wake up Sunday Morning,  getting mad at the phone for having email until I read it.  What an honor, thanks. Congrats to the rest of the Spring 2011 class, I am in great company.


----------



## jacobtia (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to all!


----------



## rdknb (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to all, although I wonder what the requierments are?


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2011)

A worthy group of folks. Most have contributed personally to my smoking experiences on this forum.

Congrats!!


----------



## raptor700 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to all my class mates,

It's an honor to be included with such great folks!


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to all I feel each one is well deserving of OTBS status


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

Wow!

10 at once, and every one very worthy, in my book !

Congrats to ALL !

Bear


----------



## fishwrestler (May 29, 2011)

REALLY ME? :)

It is an honor and pleasure to be inducted into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and be part of a group of such knowledgeable smokers. Many thanks to all others inductees, past, present, and future.

This is a such a great forum to be part of.

Best Regards to all,

Robert


----------



## squirrel (May 29, 2011)

Hey thanks everybody, but I don't post enough to really warrant being an OTBS member. Especially when there are so many others who would really appreciate it more than me. Thanks again, but I would like to decline the induction. Happy smoking and a big congrats to those who are from the Spring Class!

Cheryl


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Hey thanks everybody, but _I don't post enough to really warrant being an OTBS member_. Especially when there are so many others who would really appreciate it more than me. Thanks again, but I would like to decline the induction. Happy smoking and a big congrats to those who are from the Spring Class!
> 
> Cheryl


Cheryl, You are too humble. Let me do the math. You have 1308 posts and been a member for 365 days. Shoot, my calculator just broke. How many posts per day is that ????

Someone must have thought you were worthy????

PS: It is not the post count. It is what you contribute.


----------



## ecto1 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats could not think of a better group of smokers for this Honor.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Cheryl, You are too humble. Let me do the math. You have 1308 posts and been a member for 365 days. Shoot, my calculator just broke. How many posts per day is that ????
> 
> Someone must have thought you were worthy????
> 
> PS: It is not the post count. It is what you contribute.


             
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What Dave said!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you...


----------



## venture (May 29, 2011)

Definitely made my week end.  Congrats to all and my humble thanks.

Squirrel, your posts are consistently of the highest quality and I try to never miss one.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 29, 2011)

CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!!!  Hugs and Cheers out to some of my favorite folks!!  Thanks for all that you bring to the forum!!


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to all the new members!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations to you all. Very well deserved!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 30, 2011)

Squirrel,  I am very proud of you for this accomplishment and you definitely deserve it.  You and I joined the site about the same time and I have to say that you really show a gift for the art of smoking. I don't think this is bestowed based on the number of the posts but rather the QUALITY of the posts, and yours are among the best I have seen.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 30, 2011)

I also am honored and humbled by the appointment.  Thanks for all of the kind words, everyone!  This is truly a great place to hang out, and I feel as though I've made some friends along the way.  Hope to actually meet some of you fact-to-face someday!

James


----------



## eman (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the order of the Thin Blue Smoke!!!  well deserved All.


----------



## rp ribking (May 30, 2011)

I never thought that I would become a Knight of the OTBS. Wow, what a great honor!!!

Thanks John


----------



## biaviian (May 30, 2011)

I don't feel that I deserve to be mentioned in the same post as many of those people but I truly am honored. Now I'll have to get to posting more Q-view.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 30, 2011)

Ditto on the congrats to all the new members. Keep up the good work/words. This forum is steadily growing with people like me, just getting into "our new addiction" and relying on everyones knowledge and support!


----------



## ellymae (May 30, 2011)

Congrats folks!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 30, 2011)

WOW!!! So many great people!  Great Job Everyone!







SOB


----------



## boykjo (May 30, 2011)

*Congratulations to all of you and its people like you that make SMF such an awesome site.......... Well deserved*....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## realtorterry (May 30, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## werdwolf (May 30, 2011)

Congrats to all!  Cheryl?  you have been an inspiration to many on this forum in many ways,  now it is time to receive the admiration of folks like me from this forum.  Congrats!


----------



## tom37 (May 30, 2011)

I'm kinda at a loss for words here so I guess I'll just have to say,

Thanks everyone.

What an awesome end to a sunday night. 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## the dude abides (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations all.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## thunderdome (May 30, 2011)

Congrats to you all. Keep up the good work


----------



## gotarace (May 30, 2011)

Congrats on the honors everyone...a great group of inductees there!!!


----------



## chefrob (May 31, 2011)

congrats to all!!!!!!


----------



## princess (May 31, 2011)

*::applause::*

Congrats and YAY!!! (side note to Squirrel: you just hit 365 days and got OTBS? I'd say they wanted to give this for awhile but needed to follow their own rules...)  xoxo CONGRATS!


----------



## bassman (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations to all the new OTBS members.  You are all deserving of the title.


----------



## rbranstner (May 31, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## big twig (May 31, 2011)

You are all very deserving of this honor!


----------



## tjohnson (May 31, 2011)

Congrats to all of you!!

Great contributions to the forum!!

Todd


----------



## alra195 (May 31, 2011)

Good job to all the new members of the OTBS.  You all, along with many other board members, have helped me produce better smoked foods than I would have otherwise.  Give your selves a pat on the back and accept my "Job Well Done!"


----------



## sqwib (May 31, 2011)

Congrats to all, and thank you for making this forum that much better!


----------



## chef willie (May 31, 2011)

Congrats to all the new inductees.....thanks for all the posts and advice given


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations everyone, the names on that list are some of my favorite members.

Steve


----------



## pyre (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ohm (Jun 6, 2011)

Little late but Gratz to the members that made it.  I'll get there one day :-)


----------



## alelover (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats to a very worthy and great group. I think you all have answered questions for me and taught me a lot.


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats to all.  I am working on it.  I hope to be member before to long!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations to all the new members!  You lead the way with grace, humility, understanding and your constant help to and for others!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 20, 2011)

Must have missed this one.... Congrats all of you! Well deserved and earned!


----------



## brdprey (Jul 27, 2011)

woooot good to know we have so many with such great knowledge....PARRTY TIME


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Jobs well done and informative.

Stan    aka m m m oldschoolbbq


----------



## tommy c (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Dutch! Its been awhile since I've been here....glad you still here and look forward to chattin!


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats everybody!


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 23, 2012)

I one day hope to join the order...aspire!!!


----------



## piaconis (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm right there with ya, schmedley.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 5, 2012)

Way to go yall, keep it coming.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  A deserving Honor....

Stan   aka   oldschoolbbq   ;}-


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Hopefully someday!


----------



## papitt (Jun 9, 2013)

Now By Golly I think that a neat award. Order of  the Thin Blue Smoke. 

I'm on 2 other classic car forum but sometime the members can get so mean.  I thin heck guys when I 1st got here . I just ask any question where ever I found a location. . I guess I'm saying when your a newby It's neat to just get your answer and move on.

.. But from myself I'm still a newby here.& having trouble moving around But at least I feel welcome.

... Thanks Guys & keep up the great answers.


----------

